# Profile Pic



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi,

A profile picture I uploaded is not being displayed over here

<<<

any idea why? Thanks


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

what format is the pic?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I just checked m8, its got stuck in the ugly filter


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

lol!! It's an animated gif I made, 61x61, 99.8kb. It displays it when I view my profile page. :confused1:


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

You've set it as profile picture, not avatar.

There are two separate photo upload sections.


----------

